# Wallpack Light



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My browser won't let me see them.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> My browser won't let me see them.


Ask the browser nicely I'm sure it'll approve.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

That sure lite it up for sure.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Ask the browser nicely I'm sure it'll approve.


 I asked mine nicely and it worked.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

william1978 said:


> That sure lite it up for sure.


Try telling that to a landlord that 50 watts less will be brighter than it was with 2 150W HPS lamps. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Ask the browser nicely I'm sure it'll approve.


Nope. I even said, "Pretty please!..... with sugar on it!"


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

I see them

objective criticism?

what did you do other than replace the fixture?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

It does light the lot up nice though.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Try telling that to a landlord that 50 watts less will be brighter than it was with 2 150W HPS lamps. :thumbsup:


 Sometimes they just don't understand.:no:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

oldschool said:


> I see them
> 
> objective criticism?
> 
> what did you do other than replace the fixture?



Nothing. Just wondering if any of it could be better.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I bet the neighbors will be complaining in a couple of days.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought it came out well too. Even made a trip at night just to see the results.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

I got some 250 Watt MH wall packs awhile ago from e-conolight $114.00 ea with lamp, looks identical to those.


how much for the RAB?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Was $172 at Rahway Electric this morning.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I bet the neighbors will be complaining in a couple of days.


It's ok, no habla espanol, no problemo.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Was $172 at Rahway Electric this morning.


thats not to bad

looks good


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> It's ok, no habla espanol, no problemo.


How did you know? :lol:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> How did you know? :lol:


All of the Satellite dishes point to Mexico.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks good, but bloody bright. Landlord running alcatraz?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job and much better than a water filled HPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> All of the Satellite dishes point to Mexico.


:laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> Looks good, but bloody bright. Landlord running alcatraz?


No, looking to land planes.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

The siding looks like it got pushed in when you mounted the wallpack! other then that looks good! you r allowed to use pvc on the out side of house?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I know if I was a landlord I'd want adequate lighting to prevent a lawsuit. 

But I suppose the lot could be used as an air strip.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

i hate when the siding gets pushed in!


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Imo!!!


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Try telling that to a landlord that 50 watts less will be brighter than it was with 2 150W HPS lamps. :thumbsup:


Are you saying you get more light output from one 250 MH vs. two 150 HPS lamps?

(1)250w MH = 22,000 lumens (average)
(1)150w HPS = 16,000 lumens (average)

Don't get me wrong, it looks *plenty bright* with what you have installed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Sometimes they just don't understand.:no:


Can you elaborate? I don't understand either.
It might be whiter light but the footcandle level will be less. Your talkin about a 10,000 lumen reduction.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I know if I was a landlord I'd want adequate lighting to prevent a lawsuit.
> 
> But I suppose the lot could be used as an air strip.


 The siding looks like it got pushed in when you mounted the wallpack! other then that looks good! you r allowed to use pvc on the out side of house?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've used these in the past. Plenty of light. $90 with the photo cell. 150 watt MH.










All my dishes point toward Mexico.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I've used these in the past. Plenty of light. $90 with the photo cell. 150 watt MH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No look at his after pics...!!! The siding looks like it got pushed in when you mounted the wallpack! other then that looks good! you r allowed to use pvc on the out side of house?


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Try these next time*

I've been doing well with this company. Basically, way less energy, 100,000 lamp life, better CRI, blah blah blah

Very good ROI on large jobs

http://www.everlastlight.com/EOF-ED-100W.html


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*wrong one*

oops...try this one http://www.everlastlight.com/EOFC-ED-100W.html

it won't blind the neigbors. They are a tough sell on jobs like that, but big jobs the ROI gets them everytime along with rebates and incentives.

I think they are $400 ish dollars / per


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Are you saying you get more light output from one 250 MH vs. two 150 HPS lamps?
> 
> (1)250w MH = 22,000 lumens (average)
> (1)150w HPS = 16,000 lumens (average)
> ...


I know this thread is old, but I'm going to respond anyway. Anyway, you're correct. It's _impossible_ that one 250 watt metal halide lamp provides more light than 2- 150 watt HPS lamps. HPS is the second most efficient HID light source available ( low pressure sodium actually is the most efficient but nobody uses that) and has the highest lumens/watt ratio. 

Now, the difference you may be perceiving in light output is actually _color rendering._ Metal halide has excellent color rendering, while HPS has terrible color rendering. So it's a tradeoff -HPS is by far the most energy efficient but provides the poorest quality light. MH is not the most energy efficient but provides excellent color rendering.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*more*

There is more to it then meets the "Eye"

http://eereblogs.energy.gov/energys...n-Old-Lighting-Technology-Made-New-Again.aspx

http://www.visual-3d.com/Education/LightingLessons/Documents/PhotopicScotopicLumens_1.pdf


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Anyway, you're correct. .


:thumbsup:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

sparks134 said:


> The siding looks like it got pushed in when you mounted the wallpack! other then that looks good! you r allowed to use pvc on the out side of house?


I've used it for services. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I spy a liquid tight connector (the lock-nut part) on the wrong way. 
My eyes would bleed if I went to that place.

I tried to be constructive.:thumbsup:


----------

